# Bandit wheels, anyone tried them out?



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

They are made by SuperAtv. Bandit G-series made for 4/110 pattern









I really like the Bandit H series but they don't have the brute bolt pattern. $99 for the pair sounds like a decent deal. Has anyone tried out these bandit wheels? Thoughts? Comments? Pictures installed?


----------



## Medic_Up (Feb 5, 2010)

Do they make them for a foreman? same bolt pattern... they look good, and for 200$$ a set thats a fair price to me.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Not sure what the foremans bolt pattern is. Bandit G is 4/110 and H(totally different wheel) comes in 4/137 and 4/156


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

the brutes bolt pattern is 4/110......unless its a 650 SRA brute then its 4/137


----------



## Medic_Up (Feb 5, 2010)

The Brute and Foreman is the same just need 4 fronts off a Foreman


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

What do you guys think of Bandit G? I'm trying to decide if I'll look good on my CTB brute.


----------



## 09teamgreen (Jun 1, 2010)

they look pretty good


----------

